# Tevis Completion Breeds?



## Houston

Here's a list of the horses that competed in the 2011 Tevis Cup. Breeds are listed as well. 

I see Arab Crosses, Saddlebred, Kentucky Mt (?), Mustang, National Show Horse, Appaloosa, Mule, Friesian cross, Foxtrotter, etc!


----------



## Houston

Whooops, forgot to add the link: 
2011 Tevis Official Results


----------



## phantomhorse13

Can also add Paso Fino to that list. Plus countless "grade" horses that could have been some of anything and everything!


----------



## its lbs not miles

phantomhorse13 said:


> Can also add Paso Fino to that list. Plus countless "grade" horses that could have been some of anything and everything!


But the question was breeds that completed.
The Paso Fino was pulled out (DNF - did not finish) so it didn't complete the Tevis Cup

There's usually somewhere between 33-50% (or more.....varies every year) of the horses that that start the race don't finish it.
By far the most common reason is they fail a vet check and get pulled. 
Then there are times when the rider will turn back or stop because they don't feel their horse should continue.
And of course a horse can die in an accident, but that's the least common reason for not finishing and doesn't often happen.


----------



## Joe4d

Check out the tevis cup websight, they have all kinds of historical data and charts,


----------



## phantomhorse13

its lbs not miles said:


> The Paso Fino was pulled out (DNF - did not finish) so it didn't complete the Tevis Cup


I don't know about 2011, but I met a lady at the Hat Creek Hustle in June who was riding a Paso who said her horse was the first Paso to complete Tevis. No idea what year and if he was the only one, but at least that one had.


----------



## usdivers

Houston said:


> Here's a list of the horses that competed in the 2011 Tevis Cup. Breeds are listed as well.
> 
> I see Arab Crosses, Saddlebred, Kentucky Mt (?), Mustang, National Show Horse, Appaloosa, Mule, Friesian cross, Foxtrotter, etc!


Bummer, no TWH finishers


----------



## Joe4d

Just got my magazine,
Tevis Cup,
123 finishers, 112 of them Arabians, or arabian crosses. of the remaining 11 2 mustangs, a mule and a friesian cross could also have been half arabian,
COngradulations to Shannon Constantini for her top 10 (10th) on a Saddlebred. 11th went to a Ky Mountain horse.

54 DNF's 51 arabians, TWH, Paso fino and a mustang in the dnf mix. The walker made it 64 miles.


----------



## kslongrider

John Henry, a TWH has finished it the last two years>


----------



## Joel Reiter

In the entire history of the Tevis Cup, an Arab or Arab cross won every year except 1959 (grade Thoroughbred) and 1960 (Mustang).

The record for completions by one horse is thirteen times, set in 1998 by a 20 year old Quarter Horse mare.

The oldest finisher was a 26 year old quarter/grade in 1980.

A 17'2hh Saddlebred gelding finished in 1982, the tallest horse to ever finish Tevis.


----------

